# Seiko oyster bracelet for SKX 007/009/011



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking for an oyster bracelet for my SKX011. Can be original Seiko with hollow end links or something more sturdy, as long as it's in decent condition, i.e. not completely battered, I don't mind a few desk-diving scratches.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

it'salivejim said:


> Looking for an oyster bracelet for my SKX011. Can be original Seiko with hollow end links or something more sturdy, as long as it's in decent condition, i.e. not completely battered, I don't mind a few desk-diving scratches.
> 
> Thanks [IMG alt=":thumbsup:" data-emoticon=""]http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/thumbsup.gif[/IMG]


 What wrist size are you, I have one that is too small for me.


----------

